# All power 10000 watt generator questions



## Magooactual (Sep 11, 2014)

I have purchased an All Power 10000 watt generator. Here are my questions: where is the oil drain plug? Also, is there an oil filter to change? Where is it, and is it? How often should it get changed? what type of replacement filters should I stock up on?

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## arubalou (Feb 9, 2013)

isnt there a manual?


----------



## Magooactual (Sep 11, 2014)

The manual didn't show it, so I called their support number and they helped.


----------



## sherrizahir (Sep 25, 2014)

Such type of loadbanks can’t be easily understood and operated by taking online help. If there is no manual, I suggest you to visit the company’s website and get online manual from there only.


----------

